# Spring hunting



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

For those who haven't tried it, taking your dog out to point or flush birds this time of year is great! I was out yesterday and the dogs had many great flushes in about a 7 mile walk. The birds were holding tight in the loafing and graveling areas. The birds, in full Winter plumage look huge! I don't think I'm interfering with nesting at this time and would guess another 6 weeks need to go by before the hens are hard on the nests. Get out and give it a try. Burl


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

i'm not 100% sure, but i think that may be classified under harrassing game animals. again i'm not sure, but i'd check on that.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

This is from the ND Century Code and seems to answer your concerns. Get the dog out and enjoy! 20.1-04-12. When gun dogs not to be trained or permitted to run loose - Exceptions
- Penalty. No person, classified as a professional trainer, between April first and July fourteenth
of each year, both dates inclusive, may train or run any gun dog or allow any such dog to run
loose. For purposes of this section, a professional trainer is any person who trains any breed of
gun dog for remuneration which is the basis for the person's livelihood. This section does not
prohibit the running of gun dog field trials, nor does this section prohibit the training of an
individual's personal gun dog during that period provided that:
1. Landowner permission is secured by the trainer;
2. The trainer is present;
3. No native game birds are killed or captured; and
4. The training is not on a designated game management area or designated waterfowl
production area.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Burly1...

You are correct that it might not be considered harassment....but what happens when you dog catches that one bird....He might not kill it and bring it back to you alive and well....but is that harassment. I had a conservation officer mention this to me...It is a grey area. Just be careful.

But yes the birds this time of year are beuatiful and do hold tight for good flushes.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Burly, Just visit a shooting preserve


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

g/o. Take out an ad


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Burly, Just visit a shooting preserve


bring some matches


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Burly1 said:


> g/o. Take out an ad


 :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Bobm said:


> > Burly, Just visit a shooting preserve
> 
> 
> bring some matches


 :rollin:


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Growing up in ND we ran our dogs every March and every August. Following the G&F rules.

Did not catch any. Not like during hunting season. I suspect many birds caught are carrying a few pellets and thus a little sick = even that hen or two.

It is a great way to train dogs and scout.

Stopped once by a Federal Warden in August. I was 22 he was fifty.

He left with his tail between his legs after he called into ND line and found out he was WRONG


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

We are now in the peak hatch time. Not a good idea.


----------

